# Боли при ходьбе в правом бедре, отдающие в колено и пах



## stirina (12 Дек 2017)

Добрый день! Около 1,5 месяцев назад появились боли в правой ягодице ( в верхней части) и и в паху после нагрузки (занимаюсь спортивно-бальными танцами, ). По прошествии какого то времени после занятий боль проходила, а при нагрузке возобновлялась. В состоянии покоя иногда появлялась ноющая боль от бедра до колена. При ходьбе боль могла отдавать в колено и в пах. Появилась хромота, т. к. с осторожностью вступаю на ногу. Поставили 3 укола Мовалис и начали делать курс Афлутоп №20.
Был на приеме у невролога, сделали КТ пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночного столба (прикладываю). Заключение: Остеохондроз пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночного столба II ст., деформирующий спондилоартроз L1-S1. Медиальная грыжа МПД в сегменте L5-S1. Дорсальная протрузия МПД L4-L5. Левосторонний сколиоз поясничного отдела позвоночника. Доктор проблем в суставе не выявил, сказал, что амплитуда движений не ограничена. Было назначено лечение: Дексаметазон в/м через день; Комбилепен №10; Свечи Диклофенак 5-7 дней; Компрессы (Димексид, Новокаин, Диклофенак, В12) 10-14 дней; упражнения на растяжение. Через неделю боль в ягодице спустилась вниз и стала опоясывающей, ходить стало не легче и появилось болезненность при пальпировании верхней наружной части бедра в районе сустава.
Обратился к другому неврологу. Диагноз: О стеоартроз правого тазобедренного сустава. Рекомендации: R-графия тазобедренных суставов; консультация ревматолога, ортопеда травматолога; лечебная гимнастика тазобедренного сустава; велотренажер; Ограничение ходячей нагрузки; Ибупрофен 200мг. 1т. 2 раза в день 10-15 дней+ Омепразол.

  

Сделал R-графию тазобедеренных суставов (прикладываю). Описание врача рентгенолога: Признаки артроза тазобедренных суставов I степени. Поехал на консультацию к ортопеду травматологу. Заключение по описанию боли и R-грамме: артроз правого тазобедренного сустава II степени без показаний к операции. Назначение и рекомендации: Аркоксия 90 28 таб.; Артра 120 по схеме; Кетонал гель или Вольтарен гель; велотренажер, плавание.
В настоящее время острой боли нет, есть ноющая боль при ходьбе с внешней стороны бедра до колена и в области паха во время наступания на пятку.
Очень беспокоит тот факт, что по прошествии полутора месяцев улучшений практически нет при принятом лечении. По возможности, огромная просьба специалистов прокоментировать мое состояние. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## La murr (12 Дек 2017)

@stirina, Алексей, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Дек 2017)

А я бы сделал МРТ сустава и если нет асептического некроза головки, то процесс связочно-мышечный.
УЗИ - Бурсит с жидкостью.


----------



## stirina (15 Дек 2017)

Спасибо огромное за рекомендацию, Фёдор Петрович! Сегодня же сделаю МРТ ... Получил результаты клинического анализа крови и исследование АлАТ, ...; ревмат.фактор. Почти все показатели в норме,только Нейтрофилы у нижней границы (47%); Лимфоциты чуть выше нормы (40%); Мочевая кислота немного выше нормы (460 мкмоль/л) и С-реактивный белок немного выше верхней границы (6,5мг/моль). К вчерашнему утру боль стала беспокоить меньше, даже прихрамывать почти перестал, НО вечером подскользнулся и пришлось сильно приступить (топнуть) на больную ногу и сейчас снова скованность в верхней части бедра и боль в колено.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2017)

Асептический некроз?


----------



## stirina (15 Дек 2017)

Спасибо. На завтра записался на  МРТ


----------



## stirina (16 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, получил результат МРТ. Федор Петрович, Вы правы по заключению МРТ: МР-признаки асептического некроза головки правой бедренной кости (1 стадия). Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что делать. К ревматологу только 21го в четверг, это еще через 5 дней, а, на сколько я понимаю, время здесь играет большую роль. Пока только ограничил по возможности движения


----------



## stirina (16 Дек 2017)

Прикладываю снимки МРТ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2017)

А что тут посоветовать, такие пациенты с неправильным диагнозом каждый день :
- покой для сустава. Три месяца костыли и минимум ходьбы.
- препараты сосудистые. Таблетки. Уколы. Капельницы.
- физиотерапия для трофики. Магни-лазеро- тепло- электротерапия
- хондропротекторы в сустав и возле
- ЛФК
- надеяться
 - бороться
- через полгода-год оценка
- при необходимости и решении - замена сустава


----------



## stirina (17 Дек 2017)

Спасибо Вам огромное, Федор Петрович, что помогли поставить правильный диагноз, хоть и не утешительный....если бы дальше лечиться по неверному диагнозу, могло бы быть совсем плохо...Буду бороться и очень надеюсь, что без замены сустава смогу вернуться к полноценной жизни.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2017)

При таком объёме поражения сустава, половина без замены обходится. Это по практике. Сейчас главное покой.
Другое название - инфаркт кости.
Иногда такое название позволяет правильнее отнестись к болезни.


----------



## stirina (17 Дек 2017)

Ограничить только ходьбу?  на велотренажере без нагрузки можно крутить или тоже не стоит? пока не был на приеме у ревматолога (только 21го) очень много вопросов, как не сделать хуже и что применять уже сейчас? или подождать конкретных рекомендаций специалиста и просто ограничить движения?


----------



## stirina (5 Апр 2018)

Добрый день! Отвечу на вопросы, возможно это кому то будет интересно. Визит к ревматологу ни чего не дал, доктор сказала, что мой случай не по её профилю и предложила посетить травматологическое отделение областной больницы для консультации. Что я буквально в течение недели и сделал. Результатом этого визита стал окончательный «приговор» - замена сустава и ничего более. Я уже начал морально и материально готовиться, НО т. к. с течением короткого времени боль в ноге снижалась, я решил еще раз проконсультироваться в областном Госпитале . Для этого визита сделал повторное МРТ в другом центре и стал ждать окончания новогодних каникул, для визита в Госпиталь. При этом продолжал выполнять рекомендации Доктора Ступина Ф.П.: не нагружал ногу, ходил с костылями и тростью, крутил велосипед, пил сосудистые препараты, уколы и т. д. В середине января был на консультации в Госпитале и получил уже не приговор, а счастливый билет в будущее с родным суставом, по крайней мере, на ближайшие несколько лет. Для дальнейшей реабилитации подключил физиолечение в санатории на дневном стационаре, а в дальнейшем применял аппарат для домашнего пользования Денас, продолжал тренировать сустав на велотренажере и делать каждодневную зарядку для сустава, плавал в бассейне, вообщем, повторюсь, делал всё, что рекомендовал Фёдор Петрович. С марта месяца хожу без трости, боль в ноге ощущаю редко, только при определенных движениях, или при перегрузках. Амплитуда движения в суставе увеличилась. Для улучшения кровообращения и тонуса мышц применяю тейпирование сутава. Возобновил занятия бальными танцами без фанатизма и с ограничением некоторых движений.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2018)

Вот и хорошо.
Письмо на sfp05@mail.ru, подскажу еще гимнастику специальную.


----------



## stirina (5 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------

